# When Do Russians lay eggs???



## tylerfitz420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I was given a pair of Russians tortoises in the beginning of August. Male and Female. The Female is about 7 inches and the male is about 7 1/2 inches. Unfortunately they were housed together since February, the previous owner told me that the male was constantly trying to mate with the female. Her poor front legs were so bloody and so many missing scales. Needless to say they have been separated since I got them in August. I just assumed that they female must be carrying eggs. She has made a 160 degree turn around being so outgoing and friendly, not skiddish at all, eating out of my hand, I have improved her diet with calicum supplements and providing her with a daytime outside enclosure.
Living in NY I am only comfortable leaving them out during the day. Since she has not laid eggs as of today. Will she lay them in the spring? If mating occurs do you just assume about 4 weeks later you should have eggs,If mating was successful? I read that captive tortoises can lay eggs anytime, not sure if it's true.
I am so confused...


----------



## wellington (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry, I can't help with the whole egg/mating thing. Just wanted to say congrats on giving them a much better life. Someone will be on soon that can help you. Good luck, hopes she lays with no problems.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 12, 2013)

They lay when they want to, when conditions are right, and when you're not ready. Some are predictable and regular, but many aren't. Some lay after a rain, some wait a long time after mating to nest.


----------



## Tom (Sep 12, 2013)

johnsonnboswell said:


> They lay when they want to, when conditions are right, and when you're not ready. Some are predictable and regular, but many aren't. Some lay after a rain, some wait a long time after mating to nest.



All true.

And some just don't lay at all.

And just because he was mounting her, doesn't mean the deed got done.

And that is an awfully big male. Are you sure of the sexes. Could just be one female dominating another. Wanna post pics showing the tails and anal scutes?


----------



## tylerfitz420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> johnsonnboswell said:
> 
> 
> > They lay when they want to, when conditions are right, and when you're not ready. Some are predictable and regular, but many aren't. Some lay after a rain, some wait a long time after mating to nest.
> ...



YEs, I know and will try to get some pictures. Again thank you for all of the information.


----------



## tylerfitz420 (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 55591
View attachment 55592

He is a couple pic of my male? Thanks for taking time to help me.


----------



## tylerfitz420 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2013)

Both of those pictures look male to me. Is that one tortoise or two?


----------



## tylerfitz420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Both of those pictures look male to me. Is that one tortoise or two?


 It is one. The very large male. He is very aggressive and is housed by himself. I have 3 young males that can still be housed together till they reach maturity. 
Thanks for taking the time to help.


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 14, 2013)

tylerfitz420 said:


> I was given a pair of Russians tortoises in the beginning of August. Male and Female. The Female is about 7 inches and the male is about 7 1/2 inches. Unfortunately they were housed together since February, the previous owner told me that the male was constantly trying to mate with the female. Her poor front legs were so bloody and so many missing scales. Needless to say they have been separated since I got them in August. I just assumed that they female must be carrying eggs. She has made a 160 degree turn around being so outgoing and friendly, not skiddish at all, eating out of my hand, I have improved her diet with calicum supplements and providing her with a daytime outside enclosure.
> Living in NY I am only comfortable leaving them out during the day. Since she has not laid eggs as of today. Will she lay them in the spring? If mating occurs do you just assume about 4 weeks later you should have eggs,If mating was successful? I read that captive tortoises can lay eggs anytime, not sure if it's true.
> I am so confused...


Russian tortoises are a temperate climate species which means that under normal conditions they would breed and nest in the late spring & early summer. As well as brumate (hibernate) most of the the fall and winter months. In captivity, because we often keep them indoors under artificial light and heat this natural rhythm is usually disrupted. I am located about an hour west of you and can tell you that Russian tortoises will not reproduce in our climate outdoors. Our weather is barely suitable for keeping them outdoors in too. They may breed indoors with correct conditioning in terms of light and heat manipulation. But even that is hit and miss. But they can be kept outdoors here day and night from late May through much of September. They just aren't going to do any breeding.
The fact that your female was so beat up when you got her is actually proof that she was not being successfully bred by the male. Males will persure a female relentlessly and constantly attempt to mount her. Part of the courtship leading up to copulation in biting and ramming. Males will continue to do so to a female until she submits. A female that is not ready to be bred can get severaly injured by a male as yours was. This is exactly why they should not be kept together all the time. While males may constantly mount females, which many people mistake for breeding, it is the female that decides when actual copulation will take place. When she is ready, after environmental cues tell her it's time, she will sit still for the male and often raise her rear end slightly to make copulation easier for the male. Shortly after successful copulation, close to nesting time, a male will often not pursue the female sensing that she is ready to nest. But, immediately after nesting he will begin again.
No female under the constant stress of a males aggression is going to produce eggs.


----------



## tylerfitz420 (Sep 14, 2013)

GBtortoises said:


> tylerfitz420 said:
> 
> 
> > I was given a pair of Russians tortoises in the beginning of August. Male and Female. The Female is about 7 inches and the male is about 7 1/2 inches. Unfortunately they were housed together since February, the previous owner told me that the male was constantly trying to mate with the female. Her poor front legs were so bloody and so many missing scales. Needless to say they have been separated since I got them in August. I just assumed that they female must be carrying eggs. She has made a 160 degree turn around being so outgoing and friendly, not skiddish at all, eating out of my hand, I have improved her diet with calicum supplements and providing her with a daytime outside enclosure.
> ...



That makes me feel better. I was concerned about her being egg bound but from your explanation, I am sure she was not accepting of his relentless mating attempts. You go girl!


----------



## Lil-Star (Sep 18, 2013)

Well done on the life you have given them 


1.1.0 - Indian Stars


----------

